

Your decisions can be affected by fleeting images and what you currently see - thorax
http://lesswrong.com/lw/3b/never_leave_your_room/

======
Hexstream
Related:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=befugtgikMg>

------
justindz
As a product owner, I am keenly aware of the correlation between sales people
and susceptibility to this phenomena.

------
joe_the_user
Ah,

So Subliminal Seduction does work, after all.

Actually, Tor Norrestranders describes in his book The User Illusion how
suggestibility by images has been well know to psychology more or less forever
BUT how after a movie company began using automated suggestion machines in
theaters, the psychology profession essentially suppressed its belief in the
power suggestion _because this possibility made the profession extremely
sinister to the average person_.

------
taless
So does beer, music, naked woman

